# Aug 7 Anahuac Bowfishing Tournament



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Texas Hammer at Anahuac is Aug 7th...yeah that is this Sat night to Sunday morning 8Pm to 8AM. Meet at Anahuac State Park.

$200 entry with Open Class and Fan Boat/Troller classes. Numbers and Big 5 divisions.

http://www.bowfishtexas.com/anahuac/2010/AnahuacTexasHammer.htm

Sorry about the late notice.


----------

